# Breaking News: Blake Griffin Out 6 Weeks With Broken Kneecap



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Blake Griffin's NBA debut has been pushed back indefinitely after the Los Angeles Clippers revealed late Monday night that their No. 1 overall draft pick has a broken left kneecap.
> 
> The stress fracture could sideline the Oklahoma star for six weeks, the team announced, promising further information Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/10/27/griffin.knee.ap/index.html

Terrible news.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow that sucks


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

we are ****ing cursed **** this team wtf **** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

We are definitely cursed and I hope we sit him out until he is 100%. Like it or not he is our franchise and is more important than 1 year. Without Griffin we go back to a below average team, because of all the intangibles and amazing potential he adds to our line up.

The good news: DeAndre Jordan will get lots of burn, and he has earned it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MicCheck12 said:


> we are ****ing cursed **** this team wtf **** **** **** **** **** ****


I agree...its rather amazing


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is amazing how the season can go from anticipating the start to dreading the start in one day. Another year, more bull****.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Sorry guys


----------

